# Oranda Goldfish Changing Color, Help



## klutchewsky (Apr 5, 2009)

I currently have an orange oranda goldfish mixed in with plenty of different types of goldfish, however this oranda has gone through it all, he's always sick and I always need to treat him, however this time I'm not to sure whats going on.

About 2-3 weeks ago he was very ill and he lost alot of fin, tail and scales, they have all grown back, however he is turning black, I'm not talking a little bit I'm talking ALOT, fins, tails, head, Under his mouth, everywhere.

Today he looked a little ill, however some days he is just a stupid fish. 

Any input on whats up?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Good grief! Do you have pics? What is your lighting capacity? Pics of setup? This is highly unusual to me unless the fish is growing. Black is not a stable color for goldfish. It changes over time in several cases except for black moors which truly stay black.


----------



## klutchewsky (Apr 5, 2009)

Well this problem is solved I guess, the fish is reallllly lazy and tends to just float on the bottom of the tank

I saw him this morning, however after work this evening...I come home...and POOF...hes gone  not a bit of him left, I have no idea where he went, I literally looked everywhere.

Wherever you are buddy RIP


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.:sad:


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Not knowing what was going on with him, i would do some drastic water changes over the next few weeks, just in case..........An unknown illness always makes me nervous for the other fish in the tank.........Sorry you lost him


----------



## buzz4520 (May 22, 2009)

sorry for you lose...I agree with fishin pole, you should test your water and do larger water changes.


----------

